# What model is this? (Old two group not working)



## Smelly (Feb 25, 2017)

... and how am i going to get it working.

Hey coffee people. I landed this thing...










And want to get it up an running. The model type is kind of rubbed out, and I figured best first figure out what it is. I guessed Bambino or classic, anyone know for sure?

It also seems not to work, and I have no idea really how to sort it. If anyone could point me to some resources that would be great. I plugged it in, turned on the mains water and heater, then realised if I opened a switch inside it actually made noises like filling with water until spurting out a valve at the top of the tank. I then let it heat up until boiler pressure got to like 2atmospheres. I tried the milk steamer knob and hot water flows out, but not really steam..?

If I press the coffee buttons it makes this loud noise kind of similar to a buzzer on a tv game show and no water comes out. The one one the right is similar noise but gentler and with intermittent silence.

Currently thinking along the lines of the pump motor having air in it due to the tank being drained prior. Looking into doing something with a turkey baster?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just going to add a safety warning here.

When under pressure, boilers can turn into dangerous items.

Unless you have the technical know-how, I'd be inclined to get a qualified technician to give it a once over before firing it up.

Water and electrics don't mix either, and having seen the machine on its side and in the current state outside I'd be a little worried about how it's internal components are...

Is it dry and no water jetting out from any bad connections that could potentially lead to electrocution?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Q are you intending to use it in the home? - I ask as it is likely to have a big boiler and be 3KW at least - its a bit like filling a tea urn to make one cup of coffee -

Fully understand if you want it for a commercial setting, but would be tempted as Glenn said - to get a tech to look at it first -

Having said all this many on here work on their machines, and its a valid point that the safe way of working is not always followed, but the boiler in that machine could really go bang.

The fracino machines are generally straight forward but not always possible to test at a domestic level.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Q are you intending to use it in the home? - I ask as it is likely to have a big boiler and be 3KW at least - its a bit like filling a tea urn to make one cup of coffee.


I believe disconnecting parts of the element to fall within 13a is possible isn't it Jimbo?

(Less powerful elements from Fracino are fairly inexpensive, if not.)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Jon said:


> I believe disconnecting parts of the element to fall within 13a is possible isn't it Jimbo?
> 
> (Less powerful elements from Fracino are fairly inexpensive, if not.)


It is poss to get a 13amp for most 2 groups with the right element or connections - it depends on the rating plate - a similar model they do now -https://www.restaurantsupplystore.co.uk/fracino-bambino-automatic-group-2-espresso-coffee-machine?source=googlebase&kw=pla-112126717011&fl=1000&ci=55574898531&network=pla&gclid=CJXg96KdrNICFUgq0wodrpIIhQ

is 2.85KW - so should be fine on a 13amp plug - having said that the tank is 10ltrs - so to make a single coffee your boiling 10ltrs of water - in comparison 100x more than a classic or 12 times more than a la Pavoni lever -

If its not for a commercial setting - I would get it working, cleaned up, tested and sold to buy something better suited to a domestic setting imho.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That's quite the challenge!

But coffee machine internals are pretty basic, if you are competent at such things and know how to be safe with electricals and pressure you will get there eventually.

Get hold of an exploded parts diagram and see if you can find someone else who has done a project on one, or just follow along with other restorations and apply the same logic.

It's a Classic I think.


----------



## Smelly (Feb 25, 2017)

This is where I am currently. Boiler seems to work fine, I replaced the gasket and removed some scale. I figured to try rescaling internally as it seems quite substantial, so filled the boiler with vinegar/water but of course it doesn't actually run yet!

I put a video of the noise just in case some of you more experienced instantly recognise it as a specific problem. The other side doesn't really do much... Some wired clicking sound.

Any pointers greatly appreciated, and thanks for such swift replies!


----------



## Smelly (Feb 25, 2017)

Just found this https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25383-Fracino-Classic-restoration-thread-Help-needed!/page3

Which I guess is maybe what Dylan was referring to. I guess that noise is what they talk of as solenoid y. Mmm

Lots of things to look at there, will let you all know how it goes!


----------

